# First Post...First Carbon Bike Madone 5.2



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi, all...

Been checking out this forum for a week or so and I am impressed so far! Thought I would mention that I am just now trying to get back on a road bike after 10 years or so. Spent most of that time on Harleys and a BMW K1200LT. Just recently, I started power walking 5 mi/day and changed my diet. I have since lost 48 pounds and have my BMI down to 23 so it is not surprising that I am feeling better than ever (at age 58...shhhhh!).

Living in the suburbs of Atlanta, I have a short 15 minute commute by car (11mi) and most of it is a rural 2-lane. Since I have ridden nothing but a road bike over the years I prefer the road bike over anything else. Two trips this week to the Trek store and I have been smitten by the 5.2 for it's carbon build and great reviews. Tomorrow, I will change into riding clothes for a test ride!

My plan is to alternate walking with riding to mix up my weekly training and get a CycleOps trainer for the winter. No competitive ventures at my age, of course, but I would not rule out a 50-mile or longer ride later on.

Question: The seat is beautiful but is it going to be that hard (no pun intended) to get used to? For that matter, what should I look for in fit/adjustments to make the bike as comfortable as possible?:idea:  

That bike is definitely impressive! :thumbsup: My wife will not be impressed unless I sell a camera or two to fund this purchase....:cryin: 

Thanks for reading my diatribe. Hope to be able to contribute in the near future.

Best regards,

DaveL


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice to see that you're getting back into biking and getting in shape again. The 5.2 is a great choice, it makes you want to get out and ride all the time and that can only be a good thing.
As far as the seat is concerned, it will take some getting used to if for no other reason that its a road bike and you're not accustomed to a road seat. I did a century this past weekend that covered 8,000 feet of climbing. I don't wear padded shorts and my butt was really fine after I was finished. You won't know how the seat feels until you've logged some miles. Just make sure when you buy the bike that the LBS fits you properly. That should help you avoid any problems from riding position that might pop up if you are not fitted properly. Good luck, keep us posted on how you like your new 5.2.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I am getting the 5.2 as well!! Congrats on the investment! I am also worrying about the seat, but I figure that I will get used to it eventually. If not, I can always get a different one.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Check out this review and see what they have to say about the saddle before you switch anything

http://www.aboc.com.au/equipment-reviews/complete-bicycles/2008-trek-madone-5-2-performance


----------



## crazyc (Jun 5, 2008)

*saddle change*

I was actually quite impressed with the stock saddle but I 
do suffer from the occasional numbness issue so I switched
to a Sella SMP saddle which I have on all 3 of my bikes. 
But as always one mans meat is another mans poison so
only you can figure out what works for you. Superb choice
with the bike, you will not be dissappointed.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, just got back from my test ride at the local Trek store...

I never even thought about the saddle as I was busy watching traffic, checking out the shifter paddles and, of all things, keeping the steering straight. Man! That steering is fast, fast, fast. I started out all over the place, left, right, left, right...!!! LOL...

What a nice ride...even the speed bumps were not that bad. Cannot imagine how to use the Speed Pedals as this test bike had nothing but standard pedals and I have never used anything but toe clips with straps.

The ride was really smooth. Very nice...so nice in fact that I hung around the shop checking out shoes, jerseys, shorts, etc. ....then the sales guy brought in the 6.9 Project 1 bike complete with black and orange paint. Stunning! As it should be for $6k.

My wife is not going to be happy. I have to find a way to fund that bike, it is that good.

Second job? Sell some of my photography gear? arrgghh...

dave


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

So??? Are you buying the 5.2? And if so, when??


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dave_gt said:


> Well, just got back from my test ride at the local Trek store...
> 
> I never even thought about the saddle as I was busy watching traffic, checking out the shifter paddles and, of all things, keeping the steering straight. Man! That steering is fast, fast, fast. I started out all over the place, left, right, left, right...!!! LOL...
> 
> ...


A LBS has a 6.9 P1 they're selling for $6k? 
With _stock_ paint depending on model 6.9's list for $7,700 - $8,200 +/-.
And who said markup on bikes wasn't high...


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> So??? Are you buying the 5.2? And if so, when??


Well, all I can say is we discussed it over dinner and I am still alive! Will I get one? I dunno, but I do know I am going back for a second road test.

I wish I had ridden that bike a lot more today for a better impression but, maybe it's better if I "sneak" up on it and see how it fits me a second time.

If I still bond with it, I will have to find a way to fund it...looks like a part-time sideline job would just about do it.

One thing, though, the LBS guy did not offer to do any measurements. How do I get a professional fit? I don't want to just have him look at it and suggest a frame size and adjustments to the saddle, etc. 

dave


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Hmmm...I think he actually said $7k, my mistake. I did not even know you could configure a bike on the Trek website. The Project 1 is fun...I did mine with my name and Harley Davidson colors and it is awesome.:thumbsup: 

dave


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

dave_gt said:


> Well, all I can say is we discussed it over dinner and I am still alive! Will I get one? I dunno, but I do know I am going back for a second road test.
> 
> I wish I had ridden that bike a lot more today for a better impression but, maybe it's better if I "sneak" up on it and see how it fits me a second time.
> 
> ...


You're in trouble. If you didn't want to buy it, you never should have ever even gotten on it, let alone ride it. Its gonna grow on you, suck you in until you take it home. As for frame size, Im 5 ft 9 and ride a 54, fits me like a glove. Once you purchase it, your LBS will fit you. They are not going to waste their time fitting you prior to purchase. If they fit everyone who walked in the door just to test ride a bike, they would never have the time to actually sell bikes. Id venture to guess whatever size you took for a test ride must be pretty close to the actual size you would purchase.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Just got in from my 5 mile workout...and...Ha!! I do believe your are correct! 

Won't be able to get back to the shop and talk about $$$ until sometime next week but that short ride convinced me that it is one awesome bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dave_gt said:


> One thing, though, the LBS guy did not offer to do any measurements. How do I get a professional fit? I don't want to just have him look at it and suggest a frame size and adjustments to the saddle, etc.
> dave


If you really mean a *pro* fit, IME many bike shops aren't equipped or personnel trained to provide one. It'll cost you some, but you need to find a certified fitter. Serotta shops will have them, but there are others as well. 

As you are well aware, you'll be spending a good bit of coin on this bike, so don't settle for a 'sight fitting' which is what most LBS's provide. My 2 cents.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> If you really mean a *pro* fit, IME many bike shops aren't equipped or personnel trained to provide one. It'll cost you some, but you need to find a certified fitter. Serotta shops will have them, but there are others as well.
> 
> As you are well aware, you'll be spending a good bit of coin on this bike, so don't settle for a 'sight fitting' which is what most LBS's provide. My 2 cents.


Do you know exactly what measurements a fitter would make and how do they use those measurements to determine what you need? I can't imagine that it would take more than 5-10 minutes to make a half dozen measurements, check a chart and write down what a buyer needs...maybe there's more to it than that? 

best regards.


dave


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

dave_gt said:


> Do you know exactly what measurements a fitter would make and how do they use those measurements to determine what you need? I can't imagine that it would take more than 5-10 minutes to make a half dozen measurements, check a chart and write down what a buyer needs...maybe there's more to it than that?
> 
> best regards.
> 
> ...


Today I was attempting to pick up my Madone and they said a fit takes usually an hour to an hour and a half because they are going to have me ride it, test it out, make changes, etc.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dave_gt said:


> Do you know exactly what measurements a fitter would make and how do they use those measurements to determine what you need? I can't imagine that it would take more than 5-10 minutes to make a half dozen measurements, check a chart and write down what a buyer needs...maybe there's more to it than that?
> best regards.
> dave


If you pay for a professional bike fit from a certified fitter and he takes some measurements, checks a chart and you're fit is determined, then you just got ripped off. It's much more involved than that and takes far more than 5-10 minutes. More like over an hour.

Here are the steps that determine a pro fit. The sequence can vary somewhat, but there are common elements that separate a pro fit from a typical LBS bike fit. For example, some will use a stocked bike as a (sort of) size cycle, but IMO there's no better way to determine the best geo for a given rider than to use a size cycle. 
1. Measurements taken (for a good reference, check out CC's fit calculator):
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO
2. Interview rider to determine what s/he wants in a bike, likes, dislikes of the current ride, experience, proposed use, goals, needs and desires.
3. Measurements taken from riders best fitting bike. Fit problems noted.
4. Place rider on size cycle. Using measurements previously taken, adjust bike to rider. Observe position/ pedaling making adjustments as required. Discuss effects of any changes until optimal position is attained.
5. Using findings from previous steps, pin down geometry (thus bike options) that would work best for the rider.

Independent Fabrications has an online custom frame order guide (link below) that has some basic steps, but it isn't a true pro bike fit guide. I included it for reference.
http://www.ifbikes.com/images2/fit_form.pdf

Your questions re: measurements are answered in the CC link I provided. As one example of their purpose, the trunk, arm, forearm and sternal notch measurements will all help determine reach.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> Today I was attempting to pick up my Madone and they said a fit takes usually an hour to an hour and a half because they are going to have me ride it, test it out, make changes, etc.


I'm not saying the end result won't work fine for you, but if the LBS is counting riding time in their estimate (and the fit isn't done by a certified fitter), it's not a pro fit. I'd guess it's a typical LBS fit.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> I'm not saying the end result won't work fine for you, but if the LBS is counting riding time in their estimate (and the fit isn't done by a certified fitter), it's not a pro fit. I'd guess it's a typical LBS fit.


Agreed. I do not think this is a pro fit. But none-the-less, it isn't going to take 5-10 minutes. Getting fitted for anything is a process and is definately not just as simple as taking measurements.


----------

